# The Yellow Perch



## Zenith (May 21, 2011)

Why isn't there a forum section called The Yellow Perch? They have everything else like the Green Dragon and The Prancing Pony?


----------



## Halasían (May 22, 2011)

Was it yellow, or Golden?


----------



## Sulimo (May 22, 2011)

It was the Goldon Perch it had the best beer in the Eastfarthing.


----------



## Uminya (May 22, 2011)

It was Golden. In the town of Stock, I think...

But I suspect we don't have it because there are already enough Inns here on TTF to cover all the possibilities


----------

